# VSL#3 Lifesaver



## confidential (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi- I'm new to the group. Starting the probiotic, VSL#3, was like a miracle for me. All the IBS symptoms are controlled unless I severely go off my very restrictive, gluten-free diet (which I have done!). VSL#3 has 450 billion cells per packet and is a medical probiotic for IBS. Unfortunately, it's quite expensive and not covered by insurance. At Costco, $85 a month, but I wouldn't be without it!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks confidential for your post. Could you tell us a bit about your symptoms and your story?

I have been taking it for four weeks after reading some success stories. My symptoms are still there but I am decided to continue. I have a lot of hopes with this one. Time will tell ...


----------



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Doesn't matter how many billions, they can't actually attach to the intestinal wall.


----------

